# Trying to make the list of what I need so I can cross them out -- help! ADD lol!



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

So I am starting a small apparel company and I need some of you wise cats who have been doing it a long time...you well seasoned tshirt gurus. I need your help. I get bits and pieces of what I need looking through the archives, but some are sketchy and some are debatable. 


This is what I HAVE so far:
6 different shirt designs
Some stock to start out with. (all printed ready to go)
In the process of hiring someone for a website.
Getting my domain through gatorhost or fatcow.

Things that I am going to get but have not yet:
Set up with Big Cartel 
Business License 

What else do I *need*?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well are you outsourcing all the work or doing it yourself ? Or doing some in house and other types outsourced ?


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

Other than Big Cartel and ordering more prints as needed, I will be doing the rest. (shipping, managing website, etc)


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

My bad. I misread the part were you said the stock was printed and ready to go.


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

Any helpers out there? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Coastside (Jun 11, 2010)

-Sellers Permit
-Paypal account (You get this when you open with bigcartel)

Another good idea might be a facebook, twitter, myspace, youtube and whatever other account you want for the company
Maybe business cards also


----------



## Coastside (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe also a usps account, fedex, dhl, or ups for your shipping


----------



## aperfectcircle05 (Aug 7, 2010)

I will be shipping 1-4 shirts at a time. 
What is the most affordable way for shipping?

It'd most likely be a poly mailer.



Coastside said:


> Maybe also a usps account, fedex, dhl, or ups for your shipping


----------



## dantevyllc (May 3, 2009)

Invest in Quickbooks - it makes managing the business side so much easier - helps you stay organized, lets you know if you are making or losing money, what outstanding invoices you have, with the click of a button you can pay your sales tax. It's a great product to have.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I wrote this a while back. I think it still applies. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

So wait, you can pay sales tax each order with Quickbooks ? Like tax for your state. But what about international? If you use endicia or something that has no relation? I watched the shipping video with Eric of lintyfresh and I didn't see a mention of it when he was on endicia. But at what point would've he?

It could be possibly with Quickbooks earlier.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you know who your target market is and where they go online? Have you figured out how and where you're going to advertise your product? Have you set up social media accounts and started making connections so when you actually launch you already have a community ready to spread the word?


----------

